# small yard, can I get pack goats?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

I am only 17 And I live with my family but I want to start pack goats/ing(?) The problem is we are moving to a new house the yard is much larger than our current one but is far from what I wish. I have had goats before, dairy goats. they were mixed breeds and I don't have the money for anything fancy. I was wondering if it would be possible to have one on an acre or so, scavanging mostly. My dad has some acrage and I could get hay from him but since I live with my mom I want them to be with me. And there is a small "feed store" in town- actually about two blocks from our house. I would like to be getting them as weaned kids so I can train them. :?:


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

You can put quite a few goats on an acre so a couple would be no problem. Depending on what kind of grass you have, you may have to supplement from the feed store.
I just went to a place yesterday in the middle of Portland, which is a city of over a million people, and these people had 6 goats!. The city will give a permit for that if you conform to some minor things like the position of your buildings, etc.
You'll want to talk to the city and make sure they allow that but as far as space, you have more than enough.


----------

